# Ceramic Vs. S/S Bearings!



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

I have a set of both and I am switching back and forth to see if I can say, definatively, weather or not there is an increase in distance. The steel set has yellow oil (it's about 40 to 52 degrees here now, or I'd be using red oil) and the ceramic bearings have a wisper and I mean a wisper of tournament oil in them. I am initially trying to see if I can, for sure, come off the magnets more with the Steel bearings on the initial setting. So far in two days testing, with a tail wind they are about the same. Is anyone else experimenting?


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

I will soon have two identical reels setup.. one with ceramics (no oil right now) and one with abec 5's and yellow rf.. so far for me, (this is not scientific but merely anectdotal) the ceramics seem to good at least the same distance and somehow are more controllable.. maybe it's jus me..


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Charlie , really you should do a comparison by swapping bearings in the same reel and have the same oil to test . No two reels cast the same so that can give you a false test by compairing bearings in seperate reels .
Some will tell you that the ceramic bear advantage comes into play by running almost dry and thus allow you to cast a reel with little fluctuation caused by temperature and oil viscosity .
Me I am slow reel man and have just started testing a new oil , its gear oil 84-145W and has slowed my reel down nice !!!!! My ulragmag had gradually started to get faster and faster, I liked it to free spool 30-40 secs with red rocket and it was starting to approach 1min spin time mags off . Now it spins 15sec mags off .Real tame when I cast but smells a little funny and its not hypoid oil.....


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Guys,

I have 2 Identical reels that I'm testing at the moment, 1 with Steels (stock Abu units)with my normal oil and the other with BA Ceramics and NO oil.

The weather hasn't allowe me to get anywhere near the field to continue with my test. When the precipitation lets up I'll get out there.

This test is something that I agreed to do with Nickwaway whne we had a few beers back in October 

Regards - Led


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

led. only a few? nick must be getting old.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

I can imagine that under magnification you will spot a wear pattern developing on the shaft after using ceramics.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Billr,

I don't think that Nick would want to change out all me reels to Ceramics $$$ 

Well with over 100 flood warnings today the field testing would be a kin to wading !!

Dyhard - As the Ceramics would have no oil, why would there be wear marks on the spindle on an Ultracast reel ?

Led.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

led. i meant the beer no the ceramics.


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Con: That's exactly what I am doing; switching the bearings by pulling out the spool. I wait until I have done about 6 to ten casts to establish some kind of average, you know a general distance, then switch and see if there is some apreciable gain or loss. Nothing concrete yet. I tried some 50w and stp a couple years ago, but nothing but rf since then. I am amazed at how slow you are running you reel. How many click off with a 6-10pmh wind behind you?(with you gear oil)


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Charlie , early stages yet and only had time for 3 casts with that reel but had it up to 15 clicks(4 ceramic origonol magnets in cross pattern) and reel is still very tame,not a hint of fluff anytime during the cast . I belieive I could probably cast it with no mags. third cast was about 700' on Bill's new dymic Hst which was my first cast with that rod. It was sub 40deg weather when i cast too


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Connman: I was out yesterday too, 42 and drizzle! I love that HST, man that rod has power. I switched bearings once and both tests were about the same 9clicks off with ceramic's and tournament rf and 9clicks off with ss and red rf. The ss bearings are noticable smother and quiter. But no distance measurements, it was hard to hold on to it much less figure out which was going better.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Hey Charlie - Rocket Fuel viscosity does not alter bewteen zero and around 180 degrees C so use whatever grade you like in whatever weather you like. Happy New Year all - Neil


----------

